# Railroad crossing signs



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I got this email from a friend in Arkansas who is noticing a new trend in RR signs in her town:

Ok in our town of 85,000 ish people..... like other
towns there are just the Rail Road Crossing signs
at the intersections that are "smaller" and where the
"trains will be moving VERY SLOWLY" through that
particular area" ........ of course the bigger areas will
have the flashing lights etc....... where they go through
busier bigger areas etc...

NOW they are putting up the YIELD Signs !!

Call me crazy but I already KNOW that if there is a
big *** train coming through that intersection
NO MATTER how slow it is going ..that I should
"YIELD" to it !!!! 

Just Saying !!!!

She included a picture of it (I can't figure how to post it here), but it's the typical wooden post with the cross-hatch "Railroad Crossing" sign at the top..and then a "Yield" sign below it.

I replied to her:

"Lots of cars and trucks get hit every year at RR crossings, so apparently there are lots of drivers who simply don't know that big *** trains will knock them outa the ball park! Hence, "yield" signs in an attempt to make them more aware! Shaking my head........."


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is why there used to be the STOP/LOOK/LISTEN signs under the crossbuck sign.

This is an old one they are asking $999, any takers? This is an old one.
I think these should be mounted everywhere. :smokin:
I have been looking for an old one of these, I am unwilling to pay the piper.hwell:










Instead of YIELD which no one anywhere seems to understand at all, maybe STOP should take the yield sign's place.
But I doubt if anyone would pay attention to it.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

With a STOP sign, traffic would have to stop, whether there was a train or not. YIELD allows them to go on through if there's nothing to yield to.

Either way some folks are just not smart enough to understand that trains have the right-of-way, based on mass. Like a saying I heard...The most lug nuts usually wins.


----------

